# Suns unveil new "Phoenix Rising" uniform



## Basel




----------



## BobStackhouse42

Weak


----------



## R-Star

I like it.


----------



## Kreutz35

It's not bad, but it's nothing special either. Grey jerseys tend to look good in general.


----------



## AG

I don't know why we still don't have a black jersey. We have white, purple, orange, and now grey, but I think a black one with Suns or Phoenix written in orange just like it is on the out of bounds on the court would be nice jersey.


----------



## l0st1

I like these jerseys. I'd like them more if they were darker. Either a dark grey or even black like AG said.

I'd pick one of these up if I thought we had a player we may actually hold onto long term.


----------



## Maravilla

Hate all sleeves.


----------

